# Maine-snow thread



## bribrius (May 5, 2007)

Snowing here. No accumulation. Melts as it hits the ground.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

bribrius;619480 said:


> Snowing here. No accumulation. Melts as it hits the ground.


Great combo for seasonal contracts!


----------



## bribrius (May 5, 2007)

so where is the plowable snow?
now its freezing rain.

snow in the forcast for up here?


----------

